# Field target butts



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Our club has gone to layered carpet pieces. We have several targets with layered foam from American Whitetail that work well. After checking the American Whitetail website, http://www.archerytargets.com/elastafoam, it appears they are selling a newer version of foam. It is good stuff, but can be expensive.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you have a connection... carpet is probably the cheapest and most durable and stops EVERYTHING. If your not wanting to “build” targets then layered foam of some sort is the best option IMO. Big Boy Targets may work for what you need depending on how much money you guys want to put out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Our club replaced the whole Field and Practice range with Big Boy targets 2 years ago. They are doing a great job. If you go with Big Boy just make sure you tell them how many Targets you'll need for under 30 yard targets. They will band them a little tighter. At least they did for us. Also the more you order the cheaper shipping is. They ship by the pallet, not the target. If I remember correct we 4 or 5 bails to the skid.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Go with Warthog 4x4 and be done with it, make up compression stands so they can be tightened up if needed, plus you will be able to move all sizes of targets around


----------



## bowhunt92 (Nov 17, 2010)

This is what my local club uses.
Last a very long time and the individual pieces can be moved around if centers get shot up.
www.huebertfiberboard.com/


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Carpet works only if you compress it REALLY TIGHT! A Florida club uses it and they had to crank the all-threads tighter before they would stop my X-10s from my recurve. Fatter arrows were no problem but my X-10s would find holes. 

My club uses whitetail mention above. Much better system.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

toxoph said:


> Carpet works only if you compress it REALLY TIGHT! A Florida club uses it and they had to crank the all-threads tighter before they would stop my X-10s from my recurve. Fatter arrows were no problem but my X-10s would find holes.
> 
> My club uses whitetail mention above. Much better system.


So in other words they work well when the target is built correctly [emoji6] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

bowhunt92 said:


> This is what my local club uses.
> Last a very long time and the individual pieces can be moved around if centers get shot up.
> www.huebertfiberboard.com/


I think that is the same thing I was talking about, that they used in Florida.

Interesting they have a product that is specifically named as archery target material, cut in appropriate sizes!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Our club uses excelsior bales, it is a wood by product that is mainly used for erosion control along highways. we get them bales & wire banned then we
reban them with 1/2" banding & pull them real tight, then we band them in 3 bales to each target butt. We built roofs over them but found that they got to dried out so removed roofs as the wood would dry to much & become loose. They run about $30.00/bale.


----------



## Archer4lif (Apr 14, 2020)

My club sprang for big shot targets. Awesome and hold up fantastic


----------



## RoadEagle50 (Jun 28, 2020)

Stacked Hush Board (Georgia Pacific). It's an insulation material used for building homes. It has to the pure stuff with no contaminants like tar or plastics. 4'x8' boards cut to 16"x4' slats stacked 36-46".


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

my club still uses good 'ole compressed corrugated cardboard inside and excelsior bails outdoors. the club has about 150+/- members with leagues three or four nights a week all year long and IIRC they get replaced about every two years. they're still the cheapest target butt you can get. we have special gondolas made with a steel frame on castors, so we can easily move them around the range. the indoor targets also have 1 inch threaded rods on the sides and compression struts over the top so we can compress the cardboard as it gets shot up.


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

JF from VA said:


> Our club has gone to layered carpet pieces. We have several targets with layered foam from American Whitetail that work well. After checking the American Whitetail website, http://www.archerytargets.com/elastafoam, it appears they are selling a newer version of foam. It is good stuff, but can be expensive.


This....I own their DIY in my backyard...ts great


----------



## tclong03 (Nov 17, 2012)

How do the excelsior bakes hold up

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

tclong03 said:


> How do the excelsior bakes hold up
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


We have some at our club that are 20 years old…still stopping arrows.


----------

